# Ridgid 122 copper prep



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever used one of these? What do you think of them? I found a thread on here about two years old but not much response so I thought I would put it out there again.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have used one. They are fast as heck if you're doing tons of cutting copper. It's heavy, be prepared to have it on a cart full time. It is really only worth it if you are fabbing lots of pipe up at the shop or someplace where you don't have to move the machine around. It's not really worth taking it to a jobsite.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I wish they made a smaller version, 1/2" to 1".


----------



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have one in the field on a large project and its great .. better then them sing a band saw or sawzall on large tubing.

Ron


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Do they leave the typical ridge on the outside of the pipe? If so is there an attachment on the machine to debur it, I can see it has a reamer for the inside. Thanks


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My old boss has one mounted on a 2x?, he bought it used in 05. It paid for itself in 1 week, we were doing 53' shower and laundry trailers for FEMA. We used it several times on apartments and big commercial stuff. It saves a lot of time for production work. It has a reamer, a fitting brush, and a place to sand pipe. It didn't leave much of a burr, it was easily sanded off with the pipe cleaner.


----------

